# Yu Jeong-Min



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 23, 2008)

Maybe this is a stupid question, but what ever happened to that guy? Did he retire from cubing? He hasn't competed since January and missed a few Korean tournaments.


----------



## Dene (Sep 23, 2008)

Sleeping under a rock, I bet, the slacker!


----------



## shelley (Sep 23, 2008)

I heard he's doing mandatory military service.


----------



## Faz (Sep 23, 2008)

shelley said:


> I heard he's doing mandatory military service.



ha!!!!
where did you get that?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 23, 2008)

shelley said:


> I heard he's doing mandatory military service.



I hope he doesn't *DIE*.....


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 23, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > I heard he's doing mandatory military service.
> ...


A die has 6 sides.


----------



## hdskull (Sep 23, 2008)

He is, he said it on his website.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 23, 2008)

hdskull said:


> He is, he said it on his website.



He is *DYING???*


----------



## Dene (Sep 23, 2008)

I think mandatory military service involves doing drills and other boring stuff. It most likely does not involve going to war (I don't think Korea are in the middle of a war at the moment?)
If Korea did go to war the story might be different.


----------



## Michael_Wee (Sep 23, 2008)

the mandatory military service go on for 2 years however you are allowed to go away on weekends after your basic training it is the same in Singapore. however i still have 5 more years before mandatory military service


----------



## Harris Chan (Sep 23, 2008)

Dene said:


> Sleeping under a rock, I bet, the slacker!



That was mean  (lol I know it's a joke). 

That's why you might see some amazing korean cubers "disappearing" for the time being because of this. But there's nothing stopping the Japanese cubers eh (may be university entrance exams? That doesn't last that long though).


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 25, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> hdskull said:
> 
> 
> > He is, he said it on his website.
> ...



If this isn't trying to be an assh*le like Lucas, I'll...


----------

